# Topics > Cloud robotics, cloud computing >  Microsoft Azure, cloud computing service, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

azure.microsoft.com

Microsoft Azure on Wikipedia

Azure Bot Service

Azure FarmBeats

----------

